# Do you have any hunting clubs at your school ?



## WinnebagoWaterfowl (Oct 24, 2005)

Do you have any hunting clubs at your school ? I go to a high school called Oshkosh West High School. We have a hunting and fishing program. It's called West Wings Woods and Water


----------



## eagle_eye (Nov 2, 2005)

really, i wish my school had a program like that, that would be sweet


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We have an Outdoor Ed. class......but absolutely no shooting whatsoever!!! :******:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nope i wish my school did


----------



## trapper14 (Nov 8, 2005)

my high school sort of has a learn how to fly fish club. there aren't any hunting clubs even though about half of the students and teachers hunt in my district.


----------



## WisconsinWaterfowler (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah it's really great my school takes time out of school to trap shoot also we go with the DNR and tranqualize black bear and study them it's really fun!


----------



## kyle_orton_sucks (Dec 10, 2005)

We have an outdoors club and a trap shooting team.At Random lake high school


----------



## squirrellhunter (Dec 19, 2005)

Damn Liberals want to protect us from guns in Indiana. I use them all the time. I wish I had it in indiana


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

No we don't have any hunting clubs at my school, To many left wingers at my school. :wink:


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey H-buster we should start one :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Yea right principle would go crazy probably not even paintball or airsoft clubs allowed.


----------



## 243 (Feb 23, 2006)

We have an outdoors club at lunch were you can go and learn different kinds of hunting skills and make different kinds of tools for hunting.It is run once a week.

"243"


----------



## aim low (Aug 11, 2006)

i go to a school caled ralston highschool n me n 2 budies of mine had a concern for a hunting club n we brought up our concern to the principal n he was more than willing to do this n now we have just teamed up w/ another school and now were ralston/gross trap shooting club so if u just bring it up or raise enuf hell u mite get wut u want


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I am in the process of trying to get a shooting club formed at my school in billings montana. Here at skyview most of the teachers hunt and some students do, but even though I try and maintain hopes I think since it is not north dakota or northern mn I don't think it will be a go. Which is sad because I found out about the trap club here in town through a teacher at my school.


----------



## carbon_kid (Mar 29, 2006)

are school has fishing,archery,and skiing.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

If my school had a program like hunting or fishing i thhink i would poop myself..... I would try and start one but my principla would laugh in my face. There should be more schools like that in the world. Even to go out with the MNR and put out a few wood dubk boxes or shoot a couple of clay pigeons. THat would be too much fun.


----------



## ruger223killer (Jan 3, 2007)

Well if i asked the principal i would probably get expelled on the spot at my school!


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

I live in a left-wing tree-hugger city in PA. Once i mentioned shooting birds in my backyard and i got detention. Hunting club? Not on your life! :fiddle:


----------

